

Behind the Whopper Sacrifice Facebook App - defunkt
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13577_3-10211898-36.html

======
paulgb
Already posted: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=545688>

~~~
zanders
HN shouldn't accept URLs that have been posted. I almost reposted another
article too.

------
defunkt
I actually used this app to remove ten friends and got my free whopper
certificate in the mail. The idea is brilliant.

~~~
zanders
I removed about 1300 friends a couple of months before that campaign ran. I
could have had a year's worth of whoppers!

